# Wasps Everywhere Help!!!



## dragonfly1113 (Nov 29, 2006)

How do you get rid of wasps? They (hundreds of them + they are red) have built nice little nests at every peak of my roof. On the sides, at the top and where the tin meets over the upstairs windows. When you walk outside the house you have to duck and look around because they are everywhere. We put wasp foggers in our attic... didnt faze them at all. You cant get to them in the attic (too small) our attic is just in the back area of our house. I have a 1 1/2 story house. Oh and did I mention that nobody wants to come and spray them. Sometimes I watch them and they will try to kill another wasp or send him out and they will actually fall out in a huge ball of wasps. I am scared to death of them. What do I do :shrug:


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

I have found the Spectracide wasp sprays to be the best on the market today. Green can. It's also pretty cheap compared to name brands.

Spray, and prepare to run. Work a section or nest at a time. I like working in daylight, so I can see things very well. 

Remove the nest after you kill it. This is important! If the returning wasps cannot find the nest, they tend to scatter and not be overly agressive. 

Use a ladder for your roof peaks. Again, work your way up. Spray from as far away as possible. I've learned that tying a bandana around the top of a ladder creates a target the wasps will work if they are hot. As opposed to targeting me. Sometimes, particularly if the hive is very hot, I put the ladder up and leave it be for a while. Then I kill the hive and remove the nest.


----------



## tamatik (Jan 3, 2006)

hang up a brown paper bag near the nest.You blow up the bag(as if to pop it) and then tape the end so it looks like an odd balloon..then hang it up.The wasps don,t like other nests near them.,they leave


----------



## bqz (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't need to tell you the "red wasp" are the meanest ones,so if you are going to spray make sure you cover as much of your body as possible and after you spray run like heck those stingers hurt.
Had one sting me in the neck a couple years back ,man did that burn and itched like crazy.

Not trying to scare you but warn you to cover up well !!


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

You will probably kill many more wasps if you spray the nests at night time, after they return to the nest. Spraying it during the day means they'll just build a new one nearby. The key is to make sure you are close enough, and your aim is good enough, to kill all the wasps on the first drenching.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

My son is allergic to the red wasps that build in our attic, so we have a professional come and fog them out of the attic about every two years. We have to stay inside, the first time we did it for about 15' around the house you couldn't walk without stepping on several wasps. The last few times there haven't been as many. Interesting thing is the guy that does it says that what he uses is organic - if I recall correctly it's made out of oranges, and is safe for people and mammals. We found the standard wasp sprays do not work well on the red ones.
Dawn


----------



## veggrower (Jan 13, 2007)

SteveD(TX) said:


> You will probably kill many more wasps if you spray the nests at night time, after they return to the nest. Spraying it during the day means they'll just build a new one nearby. The key is to make sure you are close enough, and your aim is good enough, to kill all the wasps on the first drenching.


Night time or right at 1st light of the dawn. Get them when it is cool and they aren't flying yet.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Have two or more cans of the stuff ready to use. We had lots of wasps in DH shop. One can didn't go as far as I wanted and then I was left with a bunch of 1/2 killed nests... I really wish I had two or three cans of the stuff so I could have just kept spraying. I didn't have trouble with getting attacked. this year we still have a few, but much more easily managed.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Could someone link to a picture of these guys? We don't have that species in my state and I'd like to see an image of your nemesis in this 'war'.


----------



## bqz (Jan 26, 2007)

http://wagdog.net/wordpress/bugimages/redwasp.jpg

Looks like this ,sometimes a little deeper red.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

tamatik said:


> hang up a brown paper bag near the nest.You blow up the bag(as if to pop it) and then tape the end so it looks like an odd balloon..then hang it up.The wasps don,t like other nests near them.,they leave



My grandparents used to do this around the house, barn and outbuildings. Seemed to work.


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I am scared to death of them. My grandfather was very, very allergic to them. He was stung once and almost died and I just dont want to take a chance that i might be too. I am allergic to lots of things so i worry. The peak of my roof is high and no one wants to try and get close enough to spray them. I wish the bombs in the attic would work. I dont even know if we killed them if we could even get to the nests. When we first moved here they made a nest right above our back door. Everytime we came out they would try and get us. Orkin came and did the ole spray and run trick. He couldnt get to the nest but they didnt like what had happened so they moved to the peaks of the house. I just want those bad boys gone. We should have done it when it was cold out but we didnt realize they were as bad as they are until it warmed up. I am afraid when the first nest is sprayed that they will send some kind of distress and all of the others from the other peaks will get mad too. That would be bad because there would be no escaping them. Do you think they would send some kind of distress signal to the others? I have always heard they can do this, now whether it is true or not I dont know. 
Susie


----------



## zukgod (Jan 28, 2007)

Susie
I don't think they have bee ESP or anything. I actually enjoy pestering the stupid things, I am an old dumb kid =-). I would go out at Night have someone hold a good flashlight on the nest and use a long enough stick to knock down the nest to the ground and spray the heck out of it. The will Not fly at night. Another thought is, every town seems to have atleast one bee guy that picks them up for free, he ends up selling them to bee venom places for vacines. Put an add on craigslist or your local paper. I would use the stick and take em down yourself. Good luck.


----------



## Cindy in KY (May 10, 2002)

I use the nozzle on the hose, late in the evening. I just blast the nests down. I let them know this is not a friendly place to live. They have hundred of acres of woods to go live in. I've been stung by the red ones a few times during the day. They want ALL the buildings, and it's not gonna happen. If I see one trying to build, they get it with spray or the hose. They are less and less trying to stay here each year. We use the attic cans too.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Pheremones are how they can communicate with each other, and get an additional hive to launch the attack. It does happen, I've watched it happen. But it's not the norm. More likely to start another hive attacking is being perceived as a threat by them. 

Willing to spend about $100-150? If you are, buy a bee suit. Then you can go up the ladder, get close to the hive, and spray with impunity. Personally, this is what I much prefer doing over the spray and run technique. 

In fact I was just doing a wasp job on a house, third floor window, where the red wasps had built a nest in the wall. Because of the way I had to access them I had wasps pouring down on me. Nary a sting. 

The cost of the bee suit is less than the cost of hiring a person to come do the job usually. And, it lets you make money by offering wasp eradication services.







dragonfly1113 said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies. I am scared to death of them. My grandfather was very, very allergic to them. He was stung once and almost died and I just dont want to take a chance that i might be too. I am allergic to lots of things so i worry. The peak of my roof is high and no one wants to try and get close enough to spray them. I wish the bombs in the attic would work. I dont even know if we killed them if we could even get to the nests. When we first moved here they made a nest right above our back door. Everytime we came out they would try and get us. Orkin came and did the ole spray and run trick. He couldnt get to the nest but they didnt like what had happened so they moved to the peaks of the house. I just want those bad boys gone. We should have done it when it was cold out but we didnt realize they were as bad as they are until it warmed up. I am afraid when the first nest is sprayed that they will send some kind of distress and all of the others from the other peaks will get mad too.  That would be bad because there would be no escaping them. Do you think they would send some kind of distress signal to the others? I have always heard they can do this, now whether it is true or not I dont know.
> Susie


----------



## thedonkeyman (Jun 18, 2005)

Best to kill them at night. 
Go around and watch for new places, be alert and ATTACK them before they do you. 
This is WAR.


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Nov 29, 2006)

LOL my dh and I were discussing the bee suit thing. I said that would be cool if he was the one wearing it. He said it would be cheaper for me to wear it because I would require a small size suit. lol 
Thanks so much for the ideas.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

plan escape route,spray, and as Snagglepus always said "EXIT STAGE LEFT" :hobbyhors


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

I figured out a long time ago that no one could make enough money to afford all of the spray it would take to get rid of wasps and other insects and if it kills them it can't be good for me. Just use a nozzle on the hose or a pressure washer and blast them away. Will they come back? Of course they will, but they'll come back after you spray with bug spray too. I consider it the price you pay for warm weather.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

I have problems with them too.. And those dang wood borers. (bumble bees)

I tried the spray bug killer in the cans but it messes my paint up bad!

I now make a game out of it, And I don't mess my paint up either..

I use a strong solution of degreaser (Mean Green) and water (2 cups/gal.) Using either a "Super Soaker" (pump up squirt gun) or a pump up spray tank with the wand adjusted to a solid stream. If you get them good and soaked, They will die! It'll knock them right out of the sky! You'll find yourself becoming a rather good shot after a while..

Works great indoors too. It'll kill just about any insect (including spiders) if you get them good and soaked. I use a standard spray bottle for this. The super soaker is a bit much for indoor use... lol

There's a science behind this. The degreaser breaks down the skin effect of the water and allows it to "stick" to the insects which in turn, drowns them. Insects have a wax on them that repels water. The degreaser breaks this down too..

This is cheap option for hours of fun and it works!
Don


----------

